# black rock and thoughts on lighting



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

Looking for recommendations on black rock that isn't inert, but not too sharp something like a black limestone. Also i'm looking for lighting that is strong, looks nice, and grows algae well. I was thinking LED, i'm not sure what brand (<- this part probably belongs in the reviews section, my apologies) i've never really had to deal with these options, and am ill-experienced so I would definitely appreciate any advice or tips. 
Thanks,
4RSo


----------



## BrendanMc (May 30, 2012)

You could go for slate, I've seen a few set ups with slate that looks pretty nice. I'm going to be taking out all of my rock and putting all slate in probably this weekend. It's not super black if that's what you're looking for, but it's usually a dark grey/black color.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why not something inert? The buffering effects of limestone rocks are exaggerated. I've had aragonite substrate for 7 years and have yet to see pH or KH increase a fraction of a decimal point. Just get what you like.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

wow, well I drastically under-estimated the time it takes for these things, even sand, to change water parameters. I found something in another thread called nero ebano which is pretty, I have tried slate in other tanks and it's difficult to make look natural for me.

Oh also, the lighting thing: thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

LED lights are bright and any light will grow algae whether you want it or not. I will go LED if I ever have to buy another fixture.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

LED is absolutely the way to go. i ended up doing it for my 125 build as it came out to be cheaper and im in love. *** already gotten 3 more tanks swapped over to LED's with plans to do the last one soon. i agree w/ dj on the buffering subject, the only thing i will interject is that my water has become buffer but only to 8.2 and a relatively low GH reading, my water out of the tap is really neutral (7.0 firm) w/ very little disolved solids. maybe that helps, also on ur softer rocks i for one dont think u really need to worry about it much. *** got lace rock in my big tank and after the first cpl weeks the fish learned to avoid collisions w/ it. just my two cents GL in your build.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

decisions decisions, thanks a lot for the responses everyone. I think i'll go with LED's, i've seen them in action and they are super bright. As for the rock, this is going to be tough, I really don't want to settle on something I don't like :?


----------

